# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Была хрюшечка(и платформа и базы) стала семёрка.Ошибка при запуске в метаданных.

## тэсса

Приветствую Вас. Я полный,нулевой uzer, как оказалось.Не могу 
загрузить базу.Ошибка в метаданных.А так, как только только перешла на семёрку...:blush::confused::(Темы конечно почитала,связанные с похожей проблемой,но не могу собраться с мыслями...поэтому sos...

----------


## Семен2014

> Не могу загрузить базу.Ошибка в метаданных


Поехала угадайка=) 
1. Копии резервной нет? или есть?
2. Проверить правильность пути до базы
3.Проверить в папке с базой самого файла 1сv7.md

Из простого вроде бы все. Если не угадал пишите)

----------

тэсса (28.09.2015)

----------


## тэсса

Платформа открывается.Захожу в путь ,отыскала базу ,скопировала название.Моно,открываю : ну и12.jpg

----------


## тэсса

Кое что стало происходить.Открыла базу,Свойства файла 1сv7.md и нет доступа.Сделала наверно большую глупость что настроила систему как Сеть.И вот теперь...доступ к файлу сделала (к одному)запустилось и затухла программа...Как и  что дальше...

----------


## Семен2014

можно попробовать дать доступ ко всей папке, а не только к мд-шнику

----------

тэсса (28.09.2015)

----------


## тэсса

Доступ сделала,тут ещё и это( bkend.dll.) надо патчить ...

----------

